# cannot compile mysql 5.5



## fluca1978 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all,
running on 8.2-RELEASE, just updated the ports tree and tried to compile databases/mysql55-server getting the following result:


```
Scanning dependencies of target resolve_stack_dump                                         
[ 22%] Building C object extra/CMakeFiles/resolve_stack_dump.dir/resolve_stack_dump.c.o    
Linking C executable resolve_stack_dump                                                    
[ 22%] Built target resolve_stack_dump                                                     
Scanning dependencies of target resolveip                                                  
[ 22%] Building C object extra/CMakeFiles/resolveip.dir/resolveip.c.o                      
Linking C executable resolveip                                                             
[ 22%] Built target resolveip                                                              
Scanning dependencies of target mysql_tzinfo_to_sql                                        
[ 22%] Building CXX object sql/CMakeFiles/mysql_tzinfo_to_sql.dir/tztime.cc.o              
Linking CXX executable mysql_tzinfo_to_sql                                                 
[ 22%] Built target mysql_tzinfo_to_sql                                                    
Scanning dependencies of target GenError                                                   
[ 22%] Generating ../include/mysqld_error.h, ../sql/share/english/errmsg.sys               
Segmentation fault (core dumped)                                                           
*** Error code 139                                                                         
1 error                                                                                    
*** Error code 2                                                                           
1 error                                                                                    
*** Error code 2                                                                           
1 error                                                                                    
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.                                               
*** Error code 1                                                                           
                                                                                           
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
```

I tried a couple of times, with the same result, is there something I can do to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Any flags or compiler options in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 6, 2012)

One related to Perl, while the error seems to come from a CMake compilation process:


```
# cat /etc/make.conf                                                                                          
# added by use.perl 2012-04-03 08:22:54                                                    
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

The configuration of the port is the following:


```
# make showconfig  
===> The following configuration options are available for mysql-server-5.5.25:            
     OPENSSL=on: Enable SSL support                                                        
     FASTMTX=off: Replace mutexes with spinlocks                                           
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

I don't think the error is related to the openssl....


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> I don't think the error is related to the openssl....


Me neither. It's turned on by default and I've build mysql55-server numerous times.

It might be bad memory or a bad disks though. Compiling pushes the hardware pretty hard.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 9, 2012)

It is strange, but after 5+ times, I was able to perform a clean install without problems. I did not changed anything, just repeated the operation to see what happened and did not clean after each error. Now I'm going to try the database and to reinstall it again.
I'm running on a virtual box machine thought, and I believe it could be too few memory (256 MB)?


----------

